# 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء



## انا للرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء 

يامريم الملكه التي انتقلت الى السماء, اناتهلل فرحا لانك بعد سنوات من الاستشهاد البطولي على الارض ,ارتفعت اخيرا الى العرش الذي اعده لك الثالوث الاقدس في السماء.

ارفعي قلبي معك في مجد انتقالك فوق وصمة الخطيئه المفزعه البغيضه , علميني كم تبدو الارض
صغيرة عندما تشاهد من السماء.

اجعليني ادرك ان الموت هو بوابةالنصر التي ساْعبر منها الى ابنك , وانه يوما ما سيتحد جسدي
مع نفسي في سعادة السماء التي لا تنتهي.

من على هذه الارض التي اسير عليها كمسافر , ارفع عيني اليك طالبا العون واسالك هذه النعمه

( ياْام الرحمه بجاه انتقالك الى السماء ارحمينى  ورحمي   بلدي العراق )


----------



## lousa188114 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء*

امين يارب اجعل لنا  نصيب في كتابة اسمائنا في سفر الحياة بشفاعة ام النور القديسة الطاهره مريم 
شفاعتها تكون معانا دائما امين 
وعيد ام النور مبارك وامين العيد القادم يكون كل اماني وطلبات اخواتي في المنتدي مستجابة


----------



## انا للرب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء*

مبارك انتِ يا سيدتي ام يسوع الى الابد امين

شكرا على المرور والرد


----------



## sant felopateer (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء*

*امين امين يا رب تسمع العدرا صلواتك و صلواتنا كلنا 
يا بخت مين يتشفع بيها.
مبارك هى فى النساء*


----------



## marlen (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء*

مبارك انتى فى ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك كونى معناياست ياعدرا


----------



## الكرمة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: 15 اب عيد انتقال مريم العذراء البتول الى السماء*

امنا العذراء مريم طوباك ياأم المعظم ياتاج النساء يامملؤءة كل نعمة الرب معك ندعوك بهذا اليوم العظيم ان تحفظي عوائلنا المسيحية كلها وان تنيري دروبنا واصلي اليك ياأمنا العذراء بها اليوم وكل يوم ان تشفعي لنا عند ابنك الوحيد سيدنا يسوع المسيح ليعم السلام اولا بوطني العراق وبين عائلتي الصغيرة لنعيش بحب وامان امين ياأمي العذراء


----------



## waseem_elking (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكى يامريم كل سنة وانتم طيبين ويارب يايسوع بشفاعة امنا العدرا مريم عم السلام بينا وبين اخواتى بالعراق والمسيح معانا


----------



## MAJI (15 أغسطس 2010)

حني علينا مريم               يامن جلاها الاعظم
يا خير ام ترحم                    انت عزا الكئيب
وملجأ الغريب                   في ذا حمى النحيب   
متى نفوز باللقا                 بوجهك الوسيم
في ساحة النعيم              حيث الهنا مقيم

كل سنة وانتم طيبون وبرعاية ام المعظم محفوظون
شكرا على الموضوع
والرب يباركك ويحفظ المسيحيين في كل مكان
امين


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع راائع شكرا جدااا
​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (15 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> اجعليني ادرك ان الموت هو بوابةالنصر التي ساْعبر منها الى ابنك , وانه يوما ما سيتحد جسدي
> مع نفسي في سعادة السماء التي لا تنتهي.


*آمين حبيبي الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

